# Lighting for Closed Enclosure Animal Plastics



## Adelia (May 1, 2019)

Hello Everyone! This is my first post, I have had several turtles but am getting ready to take the leap and get my first tortt! I want to make sure I have all my bases covered first so have lots of questions. I have decided I will be looking for a 6 month old well started captive bred Burmese Star and plan to get an Animal Plastics Cage- 48x30x24 to start my tort out in. My question is how would you set up your lighting? On the site they have the options of LED or fluorescent bulb but I have an email out to see if they can install a dome light or 2 for me as well or if I will need to do that on my own. I'm thinking one dome for a basking bulb, a fluorescent for UVB (but what length would you suggest), and possibly another dome for a ceramic heat bulb for night time? Thoughts and what configuration would you suggest the lights be? Dome on each end with fluorescent in the middle? Any input is appreciated- thank you!


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2019)

Hello and welcome. Boy have I got answers to all your questions!

FIrst, I think that size is fine for a hatchling, but you may as well just go bigger for an older one. I have some that are a year old and 48x30 isn't going to last very long.

For lighting:
1. Have them put an incandescent fixture on one side. This will be your basking lamp. I run 25 watt round bulbs, and they make lots of heat.
2. I prefer LED lighting in AP cages. The florescent bulbs make a surprising amount of heat when you have them contained in a plastic cage. I buy and install my own undercounter types from Home Depot or Lowes. I've got a cage on oder from AP with their LEDs installed, but I don't want the LED light in the back of the cage back-lighting the tortoises. I want the light in front. Alli hasn't told me whether they can do this or not yet.
3. I like the Arcadia 12% HO tubes for UV. These are strong bulbs with high UV levels, and they run pretty hot for a florescent. I only run them for about 3-4 hours mid day to simulate the brightness and UV spike that happens outdoors. This also helps raise the ambient in to the high 80s or low 90s where I want it for this heat loving species.
4. Not lighting but... I prefer to use radiant heat panels set on a thermostat to maintain ambient temps in these AP enclosures. A 40 or 80 watt will probably do it in a normal room.
5. Also not lighting, but order your cage with a 6" litter dam. You'll be glad you did when the tortoise doesn't fall out every time you open the door, and the substrate doesn't foul your tract where the glass slides.
6. Very important: Tell Alli Tom says "Hi!" 

I have six babies for sale right now that are around 1 year old. All between 120 and 160 grams. Let me now if you want one:


----------



## Adelia (May 1, 2019)

Thank you so much @Tom ! I do sooooo desperately want one of those sweet yearlings of yours but it's gonna take me a bit to get everything set up (and get the final approval from the husband... but he's wearing down lol) so probably count me in on your next clutch! I want to start out with a smaller cage at first so I can keep it upstairs in my home to keep a closer eye on my baby to start because bigger than 48 length will have to go in my basement so want to wait to make that transition til he/she is all settled in. Couple questions:
1. Will the Arcadia bulb fit in the fluorescent socket AP installs? Will only running it a few hours a day be enough UV for torts that are kept inside most of the year? (I'm in Michigan so we have a short summer)
2. Tell me about these radiant heat panels. I haven't heard of them before- where do you get them?
3. GREAT tip on the 6" litter dam! On a side note... if I happen to end up with a female how deep does the substrate need to be if she lays eggs? I only plan to keep one but am assuming even if a male not present the females still lay eggs? Kinda clueless on that... hoping for a male because don't want to mess with that but need to be prepared
4. I will definitely tell Alli you say hello!

Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2019)

Adelia said:


> Thank you so much @Tom ! I do sooooo desperately want one of those sweet yearlings of yours but it's gonna take me a bit to get everything set up (and get the final approval from the husband... but he's wearing down lol) so probably count me in on your next clutch! I want to start out with a smaller cage at first so I can keep it upstairs in my home to keep a closer eye on my baby to start because bigger than 48 length will have to go in my basement so want to wait to make that transition til he/she is all settled in. Couple questions:
> 1. Will the Arcadia bulb fit in the fluorescent socket AP installs? Will only running it a few hours a day be enough UV for torts that are kept inside most of the year? (I'm in Michigan so we have a short summer)
> 2. Tell me about these radiant heat panels. I haven't heard of them before- where do you get them?
> 3. GREAT tip on the 6" litter dam! On a side note... if I happen to end up with a female how deep does the substrate need to be if she lays eggs? I only plan to keep one but am assuming even if a male not present the females still lay eggs? Kinda clueless on that... hoping for a male because don't want to mess with that but need to be prepared
> ...


I've just tarted incubating this year's eggs, so I should have babies to sell in about 4 months.

1. No. You'll need the correct HO fixture to run an HO bulb. I don't know if AP does those or not. I think you can have the bulb and fixture sent to AP and they will install it for you. I get my Arcadia bulbs here: http://www.lightyourreptiles.com/fixtures/t5-high-output/ Light your reptiles can drop ship directly to AP.
2. Radiant heat panels spread the heat out over a large area rather than concentrated in one small area like a CHE. This reduces carapace desiccation and pyramiding. I get my RHPs here: http://www.reptilebasics.com/rbi-radiant-heat-panels I like to run my ambient heating devices through one of these: https://www.lllreptile.com/products/13883-zilla-1000-watt-temperature-controller
3. My adult stars outside and that is where they lay. Since I don't keep any adult tortoises indoors, I don't know the answer to your question. I think the probably dig down 8 or 9 inches when they lay here. Usually a lone female with no male contact will not lay eggs.



4. Thanks!


----------



## Adelia (May 1, 2019)

Yay, yay, and yay!!! That helps a ton thank you!


----------



## method89 (Dec 3, 2019)

Tom said:


> Hello and welcome. Boy have I got answers to all your questions!
> 
> FIrst, I think that size is fine for a hatchling, but you may as well just go bigger for an older one. I have some that are a year old and 48x30 isn't going to last very long.
> 
> ...


@Tom ,

Were they able to put the led lighting in the front of th cage like you asked? If so how do you like it? Could you post a picture as well?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Tom (Dec 3, 2019)

method89 said:


> @Tom ,
> 
> Were they able to put the led lighting in the front of th cage like you asked? If so how do you like it? Could you post a picture as well?
> 
> ...


Yes they did! I love it. The cage is still sitting empty. I had a picture, but now I can't find it...


----------



## method89 (Dec 3, 2019)

Tom said:


> Yes they did! I love it. The cage is still sitting empty. I had a picture, but now I can't find it...


Sounds like the way to go. Ive got a call into AP to see if they will add it.


----------

